# Which camera?



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

OK. I have an Olympus D-580 4.0 megapixel Camera. I don't like how it is auto focus. I want to be able to focus it by hand. I was looking at a Nikon D70 6.1 Megapixel, but it's a little expensive... I have heard Nikon is a good brand, but I don't know much about cameras. I basicaly want at least a 4.0megapixel digital camera that I can focus by hand (rotating the lens) I don't like the "auto focus" and spend less than $400 including at least a 512mb memory card. Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Focus by hand, that asks for a digital SLR. The cheapest one I think is the Canon Digital Rebel, but it will still be around 900$. So either spend more, or learn how to autofocus, or scratch digital and do 35 mm. Many options! roud:


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

I was looking on ebay and you can get a "like new" Nikon D70 w/o lense for about $600...


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

So... you can probably get a rough treated Rebel without lens and manual for $400 plus shipping on Ebay. But, what good does that?

(Sorry - I wish I had a better answer)


----------



## Safado (Jul 10, 2005)

I want to second Wasserpest's recomendation. I think Canon is the way to go. They're Compact Flash, so the memory is cheaper, and I think faster. You don't have nearly the delay you have with most digitals. I have had a Canon 20D for just under a year, and am still amazed at how nice they are.


----------



## cobra (Feb 4, 2005)

Hello,

I would whole-heartedly suggest the Olympus E-1. It can be had at a very decent price right now and it will take excellent photos at 5.1 mp, plus it comes with an excellent lens matched to the (14-54mm wide angle zoom) format. I think they are going for around 500 USD currently (camera and lens).

One feature that it has that Nikon, Canon, et. al., all lack is a anti-dust feature that plagues the other digital SLRs. PLus it has excellent weatherproofing and built like a tank. Visit dpreview.com.

G


----------



## BOTIA (Dec 23, 2003)

Go Nikon !
I have to say I have two nikon digitals a 3.34 880 and a 8.3mp 8700.
The optics are fantastic. The 8700 is very fast with little shutter lag, has all the standard manual camera features as well some very cool digitals ones.
I used to have my own darkroom and developed my own film as well. I loved manual cameras but nikon made me a convert.
It also uses compact flash or hardrive cards. make sure you get sandisk ultra 2 CF cards. They are extremely fast and help speed up the camera overall.
Also the bonus side with the 8700 is tv quality video with sound., magnesium body multiagle screen and customizabile menus. Or you can use autoi mode which is very good.
Here is an example shot of one of my Yoyo Loaches with my 8700 on auto mode using spot focus and macro setting.
Btw this pic is very much scaled down.
Cheers
BotiA


----------



## newshound (May 9, 2005)

go canon.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
we agree on the BotiA though roud:


----------



## Jim (Apr 4, 2005)

I have been very happy with my Canon 10D. If price is an issue, check out the Digital Rebel. Nikon has always made a great product as well, but I have always used Canon SLRs because of my lens collection. 

Jim


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

Both the xt and the d70 are fantastic cameras. They will both be more then enough for your needs. They both have all the lenses and accessories you might need to take great pics. 

The D70 is considered to be more of a "pro" cam by the photo geeks. I dont really know what that means considering I am not a photo geek.....hehehe. I have a d70 myself. The construction of the D70 is a bit more sturdy in feeling IMO.

With this being said, it is largely a personal preference. As stated, they will both preform exceptionally. If you have other cannon lenses, then it makes sense to get the xt......or vice versa. I would go to a local cam shop and pic them both up. See what feels best in your hands and feels best to you.

Hope this helps.

jB


----------



## bigpow (May 24, 2004)

Canon Powershot G2 with +6 Macro lens here, couldn't be happier.
I think as long as it has manual focus & settings, it should be okay. As for the shutter lag, I usually add more lighting on top of the tank


----------

